# My Original titled "Mellow D"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't play it this fast anymore but wanted to give you all a flavor of my presto abilities.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice. It would make great hold music. This stuff would be miles better than the mindless drivel they usually put on!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dzc4627 said:


> Nice. It would make great hold music. This stuff would be miles better than the mindless drivel they usually put on!


You are not so bad yourself either.


----------

